# Additional BBCodes



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

I've added some new BBCodes. Example of how to do them is in the code tags, just strip the spaces after the opening bracket.

Google: Any word you put in brackets will link to a google of it.


```
[ google]sevenstring.org[ /google]
```

[google]sevenstring.org[/google]

Wiki: Same thing, links to Wikipedia.


```
[ wiki]guitars[ /wiki]
```

[wiki]guitars[/wiki]

User: Links to that forum member's user profile.

```
[ user]Chris[ /user]
```

[user]Chris[/user]

And now some fun stuff. 

Evil: Does the following:


```
[ evil]This is the Evil BBCode[ /evil]
```

[evil]This is the Evil BBCode[/evil]

Sign: Does the following:


```
[ sign]This is the Sign BBCode[ /sign]
```

[sign]This is the Sign BBCode[/sign]

Banana: Does the following:

```
[ banana]This is the Banana BBCode[ /banana]
```

[banana]This is the Banana BBCode[/banana]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2006)

[evil]Hail Satan [/evil]


----------



## darren (Jan 14, 2006)

[sign]WTF?[/sign]

Cool!


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

[banana]I'm happy to see it works in Opera. [/banana]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2006)

Just to see if its possible:

[banana][/banana]


----------



## Regor (Jan 14, 2006)

[sign][/sign]
[evil]I Rule You[/evil]

or better yet

[banana][sign][evil][/evil][/sign][/banana]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2006)

God Damnit, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2006)

[sign]I think he wins[/sign]


----------



## Vince (Jan 14, 2006)

[sign]ololololololololoL!!!1!! RoXX0Rz!!!~~!~!~1[/sign]


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2006)

[evil]Pineapple Raping -->
<-- Bamboo Fingernails
Lover's Leap -->
Lucifer's Summer House -->[/evil]


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 15, 2006)

[banana]Not for insertion[/banana]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 15, 2006)

[banana]loves your girl[/banana]


----------



## noodles (Jan 15, 2006)

[banana]I make ugly chicks happy[/banana]


----------

